# John Hollinger's East Review



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I can't post the whole thing. Nothing really groundbreaking. Talks about how Orlando is really one of the up and coming teams with great young players and cap room coming up. He says he thinks Orlando could possibly, if all goes perfect (including Hill's health), be a top 4 seed in the East. 

The most interesting point he brought up was Orlando choosing not to extend Darko. He says Orlando probably didn't save all that much money in not extending him but more importantly he brings up that next summer Orlando will be able to use their capspace to sign one or maybe two free agents and THEN, since Darko will be restricted, they can sign Darko for whatever they want and go over the cap. Had they extended Darko this summer his deal would have taken away from that capspace. So maybe it wasn't such a bad move afterall. 

He also says he sees Jameer, soon, having a run of 4-5 borderline All-Star seasons.

He points out Orlando's weakness in 3 pt shooting ... I think he said we were dead last in 3 pt attempts per game and WAY under the league average. He says the additions of Bogans and Redick should help there. He also points out that Orlando's bench frontcourt is pretty weak. If Dwight or Darko go down we could be in trouble ... but I don't think we'd be too bad off. Battie is solid and Augustine may be able to contribute. Plus Hedo could play some 4 at times. Hell, even Ariza might be able to play a bit there.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

There's also Bo Outlaw and Pat Garrity. So at the very least, we have numbers there.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Enigma said:


> There's also Bo Outlaw and Pat Garrity. So at the very least, we have numbers there.



Yeah, he also mentions both. He wonders why Garrity is still on the team and says Outlaw was more or less kept around as a lockerroom guy.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

garrity is still getting checks cuz of guaranteed contracts.

funny how 3 years ago, he seemed he was valuable to the team. now he's just.. [email protected]!


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

It would rule to get the fourth seed.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Hollinger's right, we only attempted 9.7 3 pointers per game. 30th in the L. However, we weren't last in makes! 9.7 isn't going to threaten any team and certainly doesn't open up the key for our bigmen. Even if we miss all attempts Brian Hill needs to incorporate more opportunities for 3 point shots. Our pace is also ridiculously slow for such an athletic team.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Lachlanwood32 said:


> Hollinger's right, we only attempted 9.7 3 pointers per game. 30th in the L. However, we weren't last in makes! 9.7 isn't going to threaten any team and certainly doesn't open up the key for our bigmen. Even if we miss all attempts Brian Hill needs to incorporate more opportunities for 3 point shots. Our pace is also ridiculously slow for such an athletic team.



I wonder how good Dwight could be inside ... and Darko even ... if we can get more of an outside threat to open things up.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

JNice said:


> I wonder how good Dwight could be inside ... and Darko even ... if we can get more of an outside threat to open things up.


Dwight could be an absolute monster. Instead, seeing as a team we have no outside threats, the defense can easily collapse. If I'm Brian Hill I start to push the pace a little more, and then use Darko in a Brad Miller type role. I don't believe having both Darko and Dwight posting at the same time would be effective, so move Darko to the high post and let Dwight and his huge frame position close to the basket for dunks. Darko could easily average 4-5apg in such a system. Have a shooter or two on the wings for the kick out and Jameer at the top. I'd use both Darko and Jameer as our playmakers.


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

Jameer, JJ , Garrity , and Hedo can all hit the 3 this year.

We got Keith Bogans back?


----------



## Feed_Dwight (Oct 14, 2005)

> Jameer, JJ , Garrity , and Hedo can all hit the 3 this year.


JJ and Diener won't get any playing time, and Garrity has beed MIA since '03. That leaves Jameer, Bogans, and Hedo, who combine for about four 3's on a good night. Dwight and Darko drawing more double teams is the only reason we'll improve in 3's this year, and we won't improve by much.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Lachlanwood32 said:


> Dwight could be an absolute monster. Instead, seeing as a team we have no outside threats, the defense can easily collapse. If I'm Brian Hill I start to push the pace a little more, and then use Darko in a Brad Miller type role. I don't believe having both Darko and Dwight posting at the same time would be effective, so move Darko to the high post and let Dwight and his huge frame position close to the basket for dunks. Darko could easily average 4-5apg in such a system. Have a shooter or two on the wings for the kick out and Jameer at the top. I'd use both Darko and Jameer as our playmakers.


I totally agree. Brian Hill should watch some tape on the good Sacramento teams that used Vlade Divac, Chris Webber, and Brad Miller so well in the high post as playmakers.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Feed_Dwight said:


> JJ and Diener won't get any playing time, and Garrity has beed MIA since '03. That leaves Jameer, Bogans, and Hedo, who combine for about four 3's on a good night. Dwight and Darko drawing more double teams is the only reason we'll improve in 3's this year, and we won't improve by much.



If he's healthy, I think Redick gets some PT.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

JNice said:


> If he's healthy, I think Redick gets some PT.


I think he would get his minutes if healthy. Any time Hedo is on the bench is guarunteed minutes for him, in the shooter role.


----------



## Feed_Dwight (Oct 14, 2005)

> If he's healthy, I think Redick gets some PT.


I dunno, if Grant is playing the 2, we have 4 SG's (Hill, Dooling, Bogans, JJ). Bogans and Dooling are both decent role players. If everyone's healthy, its hard for me to see JJ getting anything more than garbage minutes. Of course, when Grant breaks his wrist its anyone's ballgame....


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

I'm not sold on this Hill at the 2 business. He'll have big problems on the defensive end where our only good defensive players are bigmen. Stick Jameer, Hill and Hedo up top and I'm worried. Darko, Dwight and Battie will be picking up a few extra fouls.

Hill needs to be forgotten as a starter unless it's at the 3. His age is catching up to him, if his injuries haven't already. He still has court vision, leadership and great basketball IQ, but does he really have the foot speed to keep up with the young 2's in this league? I don't think so. Even offensively he's not quick enough nor a good enough 3 point threat to be our 2 guard.

As for JJ, let's wait till we actually see him in a game. He missed summer camp, he's missing preseason, he's definitely sliding down the depth charts as we speak no matter how good he is. I'm hoping he can shake these injuries and finally get healthy, then I'll consider whether or not he deserves time. He's earnt nothing yet.


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

Hill's a 3 now, he's always been good enough ballhandling-wise to play the 2, but he can't guard 2's.

Bogans is a 3 because he can't guard 2's nor does he have the creativity or ballhandling skills to play the SG.


----------



## Feed_Dwight (Oct 14, 2005)

> Hill's a 3 now, he's always been good enough ballhandling-wise to play the 2, but he can't guard 2's.
> 
> Bogans is a 3 because he can't guard 2's nor does he have the creativity or ballhandling skills to play the SG.


Who do you think should start at the 2 then? Hedo? :biggrin: The truth is, this team doesn't have anyone that should be a starting SG in this league. The next best thing IMO is Hill. He's the only one with enough offense to make up for his lack of D.

BTW, Hedo is listed as a G-F at 6-10 on nba.com....


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

I remember Hill last year playing some two and playing great defense against Kobe Bryant. I think he'd be great at shooting guard.


----------

